# Bay hippie outfitters 10/25 trout slam !



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had don , Les, and ken today and we smoked down a limit of trout before 11 am !! Had a last minute cancelation for tomorrow morning and weather looks good ! Give us a call !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

